# NetFinney



## AV1611 (Jan 31, 2007)

I thought you would appreciate this.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 31, 2007)

Now THAT'S entertainment! Very funny.  We had better get to work on a 'hack' that translates Calvinist buzz words into Arminian expressions so they can slip under the radar of that app.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Theoretical (Jan 31, 2007)

Discovering internet resources on Calvinism is how I became a Calvinist. So maybe they have something to worry about


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 31, 2007)

Man, I thought that was real for a minute!


----------



## Herald (Jan 31, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Now THAT'S entertainment! Very funny.  We had better get to work on a 'hack' that translates Calvinist buzz words into Arminian expressions so they can slip under the radar of that app.




I was going to post on my blog an article on John KALVEN, but I was scared because of Net Finney. Perhaps my references to REEPHORMED theology would be filtered out. Then I thought about Charles SPURJHUN, but the same fears entered into my heart. But now I am free of fear thanks to "REEPORMED Phonics." Yes, REEPORMED Phonics has changed my life. I no longer have to avoid blogs or message boards because of Net Finney. I can now type the words ELECTSHUN, PREEDESTANASHUN and DEEPRAVATEE without fear of being found out. I can discuss EDWORDS in safety. Yes, thanks to "REEPHORMED Phonics" I don't have to hide in the closet anymore!


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2007)

Now that's the funniest thing I've read all week! 

I literally LOL'ed. 

On a more serious note, I, too, would still be one very confused individual if not for the internet. It used to just kill me that I hadn't went through the whole 'altar call' thing. I can remember wondering if I really wasn't saved because I hadn't walked the aisle, and then I remember wondering why I couldn't find the altar call in Scripture. 






> I, too, would still be one very confused individual if not for the internet.



Well, that may be the scariest thought I've ever had.......


By the way, thanks for the blog link. This guy's hilarious.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## caddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Good one...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm loving this blog!


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 31, 2007)

I want that program!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 31, 2007)

http://tominthebox.blogspot.com/2007/01/fundamentalists-hope-new-ephod-will-be.html

Okay, I about died laughing at this one...having been raised IFB!


----------



## Bandguy (Jan 31, 2007)

That was good. Funny!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 31, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> http://tominthebox.blogspot.com/2007/01/fundamentalists-hope-new-ephod-will-be.html
> 
> Okay, I about died laughing at this one...having been raised IFB!



That is hillarious! I was brought up SBC but I'm from near Lynchburg VA a big haven for IFB churches. "Christian alternatives" were provided for everything from rock shows, to haunted houses, to breath mints.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 31, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> Discovering internet resources on Calvinism is how I became a Calvinist. So maybe they have something to worry about



Now, now, Scott, they won't mind... you did it out of your own FREE WILL!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 31, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Now, now, Scott, they won't mind... you did it out of your own FREE WILL!


----------



## daveb (Jan 31, 2007)

Now that's funny...done very well.



LadyFlynt said:


> http://tominthebox.blogspot.com/2007/01/fundamentalists-hope-new-ephod-will-be.html



Another good one. 

I also like this: Pastor caught using words he doesn't understand


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 31, 2007)

daveb said:


> Now that's funny...done very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's just sad.


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Jan 31, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> Discovering internet resources on Calvinism is how I became a Calvinist. So maybe they have something to worry about



This is the way I was exposed to the doctrines of grace as well, a google search and a healthy dose of Lorraine Boettner. If some in the SBC saw that link, they would recruit the best and brightest to actually make an app like that.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 31, 2007)

My husband was reforming, a patient PCA pastor was taking all my questions, then I found this place...hubby encouraged my participation because I had previously been kicking and screaming about a few points. So...yes, internet played a role. Nothing like asking a question and being given a bunch of articles to read...I'm not complaining, I learned alot (and still am learning all the time).


----------



## turmeric (Jan 31, 2007)

whew, that was exhausting!!!


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 31, 2007)

Ezekiel3626 said:


> This is the way I was exposed to the doctrines of grace as well, a google search and a healthy dose of Lorraine Boettner. If some in the SBC saw that link, they would recruit the best and brightest to actually make an app like that.


www.monergism.com and Phil Johnson's site made me a Calvinist to be more specific. Sadly, I think my parents probably would have put something like this on if they'd thought about the possiblity of me discovering Calvinism, given how much they despise it.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 31, 2007)

that was awsome!!


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## Augusta (Feb 1, 2007)

Way funny!  

I liked what a person wrote in the comments too.

MarieP wrote:

The producers of Net Finney regret that there are several bugs in the current edition. They hope to have these fixed, but they are leaving the company scratching their heads. "Unfortunately, there are several sites which users should have access too that cannot be accessed," says manager Will King. "Our users can't access Bible Gateway or any other online Bibles. They also can't view any sites dealing with the Sandy Creek Association of Baptists."


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 1, 2007)

Fred Phelps runs out of people to anathametize


----------



## turmeric (Feb 1, 2007)

I want a talking Fred Phelps doll! That is just too funny!


----------

